# December 2011 Member monthly Giveaway Winner - UNCLAIMED



## Jim (Dec 5, 2011)

Better late than never..............

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on December 12, 2011.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in November 2011 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a Rapala X-Rap Shad in Pink and Purple. *That's right, the winner will get two of these fish catchers!* 8) If these colors do not catch fish, nothing will. :LOL2: 
I purchased a bunch of them =D>


----------



## LonLB (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 5, 2011)

In.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## muskiemike12 (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 5, 2011)

In


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 5, 2011)

In


Had good luck with the hp night fishing


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 5, 2011)

That's an IN from sin city!


----------



## bulldog (Dec 5, 2011)

in
IN
IN
IN


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## shmelty (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2011)

in !!!

i think anyone who has a birthday the day after xmas should get 5 extra entries just sayin


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 5, 2011)

In


----------



## fender66 (Dec 5, 2011)

In.....

Love these lures.


----------



## fish devil (Dec 5, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!


----------



## wihil (Dec 5, 2011)

IN!

I've got a couple, these are winners! Thanks for the opportunity!

C


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## Brine (Dec 5, 2011)

In! Will look great slinging from my gf's pink rod!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 5, 2011)

IN.


----------



## tsohg76 (Dec 6, 2011)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 6, 2011)

IN [-o<


----------



## BOB350RX (Dec 6, 2011)

in, thanks jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2011)

Out - I do not want anything other then a hug!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 6, 2011)

IN.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 6, 2011)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2011)

in


----------



## Codeman (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## vahunter (Dec 7, 2011)

In


----------



## kycolonel138th (Dec 7, 2011)

:USA1: In [-o<


----------



## azekologi (Dec 8, 2011)

"IN"


----------



## gmoney (Dec 9, 2011)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Dec 9, 2011)

IN


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 9, 2011)

IN


----------



## knnymain (Dec 9, 2011)

IN


----------



## gouran01 (Dec 9, 2011)

in indeed!


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 9, 2011)

in


----------



## malaki (Dec 10, 2011)

in


----------



## Badbagger (Dec 10, 2011)

In


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 10, 2011)

IN


----------



## lets fish salt (Dec 12, 2011)

lookin forward to next month give away !  donot know if boat will be back by then but hopeful !!!!! lets fish salt mabe by then i will have learned to enter pictures by then


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2011)

Random.org picked number 37 out of 39. That makes this months winner Malaki. Congrats man!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations MALAKI

This was the closest I've ever been in winning a random drawing. One day maybe...


----------



## fender66 (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats MALAKI. Hope it works well for you!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2011)

Way to go MALAKI :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats man =D> =D>


----------



## azekologi (Dec 13, 2011)

:beer: Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats Malak!!!!


----------



## wihil (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats Malak =D>


----------



## Brine (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 14, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2011)

Unclaimed.


----------

